# [Verbesserung] Ranggrafiken



## Shad0w (17. Dezember 2005)

Hab das zwar irgendwo schonmal geschrieben aber damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät... 

Die Ranggrafiken sollten von dem Schwarzen Hintergrund befreit werden... 
Das sieht gerade auf den neuen Visitenkarten blöde aus...


----------



## Crowley (19. Dezember 2005)

Erledigt


----------



## Shad0w (19. Dezember 2005)

Jop passt super..


----------



## Zitro (19. Dezember 2005)

Scheinbar nicht bei allen rängen :-P

Auf meiner Visitenkarte (Schlachtrufer (Rang 4)) ist der schwarze hintergrund noch sichtbar ;-)


----------



## Shad0w (19. Dezember 2005)

Ne ist er nicht -> Cache leeren !

Sowas vergessen immer alle...


----------



## Zitro (19. Dezember 2005)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ist er nicht -> Cache leeren !
> 
> Sowas vergessen immer alle...
> [post="106403"][/post]​



stimmt hattest recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

